#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Is investing my money in shares a good idea?

## Bhavya

Hello folks,

One of my uncle advice me to invest little amount of money in shares.
He said I can earn profit from it as a shareholder and I wouldn't face a big loss in case the share decreased because the amount is less.

Is it a good idea to invest money in shares?

can someone give a brief explanation about share investment functionality?



Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hello folks,
> 
> One of my uncle advice me to invest little amount of money in shares.
> He said I can earn profit from it as a shareholder and I wouldn't face a big loss in case the share decreased because the amount is less.
> 
> Is it a good idea to invest money in shares?
> 
> can someone give a brief explanation about share investment functionality?
> 
> ...


For longer-term goals, you may want to consider investing because inflation can seriously affect the value of cash savings over the medium and long-term.

----------


## Bhavya

> For longer-term goals, you may want to consider investing because inflation can seriously affect the value of cash savings over the medium and long-term.


Thanks for your advice Moana, I will consider your advice while planning my investment.

----------


## subasan

I would suggest you to learn more about the company before investing. Their growth in the last 5 years, their R&D's and other things which influence their share values. Investing in International stock market is lot better than Savings account in the bank.

----------


## Bhavya

> I would suggest you to learn more about the company before investing. Their growth in the last 5 years, their R&D's and other things which influence their share values. Investing in International stock market is lot better than Savings account in the bank.


Thanks for your valuable advice subasan, Can you explain to me what is R&D is?

----------

